# Magnetic Man - I Need Air



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I heard this on Sky last night in the background whilst surfing and it really grabbed me!

I have been doing a bit of googling on the tune and some critics say it is a bit cheesy, but I love it 

This tune has some old school elements in it and I love the video - some of those people in the crowd are well "happy", lol!

The "group" who produced it introduced Dubstep to the music, but I have not heard much about this.

At the moment I am actually going through a bit of an 80s revival  Starting to show my age here.

Anyway any extra information on Dubstep or recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

If you like that kind of dubstep (I think its a bit meh!) You might like these.






This is a bit more of an old school break.






and one of my more mellow faves


----------



## woolley (Sep 6, 2010)

im pretty obsessed with this song atm but yeah it is a bit soft i suppose
looking out for magnetic mans album supposed to be coming out later this year
but then again ive always tended to like skream, benga and artworks stuff


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

been looking for the name of the artist for days!!!
is a good tune, i no what you mean about it just grabs you


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Raindrops! I love that tune!!!


----------

